
Zwift raises $450M investment; Series C round led by KKR - troydavis
https://news.zwift.com/en-WW/191648-zwift-raises-450-million-investment-series-c-round-led-by-kkr
======
troydavis
The VC arm of Specialized Bicycles is one new investor. Zwift plans to start
making hardware:

> The investment will be used to accelerate the development of Zwift’s core
> software platform and bring Zwift-designed hardware to market, making Zwift
> a more immersive and seamless experience for users.

